
Facebook announces SLA to fix all major bugs within 48 hours - msoliman
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2014/04/30/facebook-announces-two-year-stability-guarantee-core-apis-sla-fix-major-bugs-within-48-hours/?utm_source=t.co&awesm=tnw.to_g4qfk&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=Spreadus
======
ChuckMcM
In related news, Facebook announces a new definition of the word 'major' :-)

Ok, that is a bit snarky. I think it is a great policy for organizations to
commit to this level of response. The tension is that to execute against that
policy requires a proportionate number of employees on 'bug fixing' rather
than 'feature delivery'. Source bases grow, technical debt increases, and at
some point you can't afford to hire any feature delivery engineers, all of
them have to be on 'bug fixing.' Then the policy collapses. At the time I was
there, Google tried to address this eventuality with 'fix it' days where
everyone fixed bugs (big or small) all day. They would have prizes for the
person who fixed the most bugs (you could really irritate someone by fixing a
half dozen really easy bugs on the day before the fix-it :-))

When you're growing a company and you push/reward "Get things done" or "Move
fast and break things." it often accumulates technical debt faster than you
can purge it out of your system.

------
dfxm12
Do they define "major bugs" though? And who holds them accountable and what
happens if they don't achieve this SLA?

